# Journey's Soundtrack Is Nominated for a Grammy



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 6, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AKmhoDA0pAQ&feature=g-subs-u[/YOUTUBE]

Holy Shit 

I knew the game had a great soundtrack, but i didn't expect this.. glad i played the game.. 


EDIT: 

my favorite piece


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 6, 2012)

Never played it.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Dec 6, 2012)

Amazing game. 

People will complain about the length of the game but the overall experience makes up for it. Glad that its getting recognized for the artistic creativity it brought to video games.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 6, 2012)

Journey is a beautiful game.


----------



## Krory (Dec 6, 2012)

Carly Rae Jepsen was also nominated for a Grammy.

So? It's an arbitrary "award" and won't amount to much since the developer has long since fractured.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 6, 2012)

well it does show devs that you don't always have to follow the same formula for everything to be acclaimed.. at least..


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 6, 2012)

It's also very rare for video game music to get nominated in something like this. (It's only happened one other time)


----------



## dream (Dec 6, 2012)

I hope that it wins, would be pretty nice.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 7, 2012)

Carly Rae Jepson sings in this game?


----------



## KidTony (Dec 7, 2012)

Journey was a very good experience, though you could get very nearly the same if you watched a playthrough of the 2 hour game instead of playing it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 7, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> Carly Rae Jepson sings in this game?



i wiki'd that shit, and i still have no idea who this person is?


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 7, 2012)

She's the annoying bitch who sings the song 'Call me Maybe'.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 7, 2012)

No, she doesn't sing in the game. Krory was making an example that the award is arbitrary because even shit can win it.

Though video games almost never get nominated for this kind of award.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 7, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> She's the annoying bitch who sings the song 'Call me Maybe'.



googles "call me maybe"



FUCK YOU SHION


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 7, 2012)

lol, of all great soundtracks this stock gets a nomination?

Not that anyone cares for grammy, but still.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 7, 2012)

That fucking song will haunt your goddamn mind for weeks.

Someone needs to stick a dick in her mouth and shut her ass up...

Someone _also_ needs to stick a dick in her ass...
Just to... You know, shut her up. 

I'll take one for the team and do so, but you fuckers owe me.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Dec 7, 2012)

journey had pretty fantastic music which fit the mood perfectly and i can't think of a single better game ost this year. in fact, i can't really think of anything else which really stood out. journey made a very strong impression with all of its presentation, including music.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 7, 2012)

So... The music is alright, ey?


----------

